# What small comestic mods / changes have you made? Int & Ext



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Afternoon chaps,

I've had my TT for a couple months now and been getting it up to a state where I'm happy with it, small things like removing the wheels, cleaning out the inner arches, cleaning the inside of the wheels themselves, touching up a few small stone chips etc...

So it leads me to my post / question, what small personal touches have you guys made to yours either exterior or interior wise? I've seen some people satin black the vent surrounds, other plasti-dip the silver dash trims etc.. so Im not talking huge modifications....more OEM+ if you're familiar with the phrase?

Would be great to hear and see what you've done! 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

One of my favorite interior mods was to colour code the brushed Alu trim pieces..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SeanTTS (Nov 8, 2015)

How do you add the reversing camera mate ?


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I need that  please say it's easy to do.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

SeanTTS said:


> How do you add the reversing camera mate ?


There's a massive thread about it should be on this or the next page (on phone don't know how to copy link) just ordered all the bits and bobs to attempt this 

Not sure if this link will work http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=981945

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Love that reversing camera, is that on standard Audi Sat Nav?


----------



## arjunchawda (Feb 4, 2015)

Templar said:


> One of my favorite interior mods was to colour code the brushed Alu trim pieces..


That looks amazing!

The inside door handle looks incredible in black. How was that done? Can the metal part be removed?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah the Alu door pull trims pop off easy...once you've loosened them slightly with a plastic tool just get your finger tips behind them and pull off. The colour is phantom black pearl the same as the exterior paint...there was just a little too many different types of silver finish on the interior for my liking so thought I'd try it.

Did the glovebox trim to match also..


----------



## Scottishpinz (Jan 31, 2016)

Added LED DRL's (well side lights) viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1237801

Removed to phone dock as I don't use it viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1224145

I have also removed the rear seats but I haven't any photos of my extended boot yet....


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Led dual boot lights 
Volt meter 
12v socket









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

SeanTTS said:


> How do you add the reversing camera mate ?


Fitted reverse camera into the number plate light, ran the cables back to interface then into the nav


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

changed the number plate lights for LED

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=552801&hilit=+mod


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

sieuk said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > On iPhone using Tapacrap
> ...


Yes mate IF you already have elec folding mirrors


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Craig_09 said:


> Love that reversing camera, is that on standard Audi Sat Nav?


No mate, wasn't even an option for the TT


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Footwells front & rear









Puddles & warnings









Mirror puddles









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Red ring clocks 
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Retro fit cruise control









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> sieuk said:
> 
> 
> > ReTTro fit said:
> ...


Yes I do have folding mirrors, can you point me in the right direction of what needs doing.

Cheers.


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

SOme great ideas, I think reTTro is winning hands down!! :lol:


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

andy318is said:


> SOme great ideas, I think reTTro is winning hands down!! :lol:


He sure is, thanks to retro I now have cruise control, reversing camera and folding mirrors to do 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

Stick on Aluminium shift paddles









Clip on wide angle broadway JDM mirror


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

sieuk said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > sieuk said:
> ...


TT MK2 Folding Mirrors on Door Lock/Unlock
viewtopic.php?t=148866


----------



## sieuk (Mar 14, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes mate IF you already have elec folding mirrors
> 
> TT MK2 Folding Mirrors on Door Lock/Unlock
> viewtopic.php?t=148866


Your definition of easy is far different than mine lol 

I was hoping for go in to VCDS change that setting and hey presto!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

sieuk said:


> Your definition of easy is far different than mine lol


I would agree with that


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

sieuk said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate IF you already have elec folding mirrors
> ...


If it was that simple everyone would have em 

I can get the relays and make the looms up for you and label them etc if you like 
But the relays AREN'T cheap


----------



## drejcislo (Dec 29, 2015)

jonathanhaslam said:


> Clip on wide angle broadway JDM mirror


  Ok the OEM mirror is a little small but this is ridiculous!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

drejcislo said:


> jonathanhaslam said:
> 
> 
> > Clip on wide angle broadway JDM mirror
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Skygod (Mar 1, 2012)

Did this to my rear diffuser.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BE9CyKGCQx-/


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

ReTTro fit said:


>


Very BMWish. But I'm intrigued. Any info on the red LED throw over the gear stick area?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1is115dm]
> 
> 
> ReTTro fit said:
> ...


It's actually a factory option with the LED pack but it's crap so I added 5mm super bright LEDs into the unit instead

Here's the thread

Courtesy lights
viewtopic.php?t=1214738


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

Ours has had a TTS front bumper with silver lip, rear diffuser wrapped in carbon, LED lights everywhere, HID kit 5000k, rear spacers, Rear TFSI badge to balance the look of the boot and Audi chrome tail pipe trims. It's also been polished and waxed to within an inch of its life


----------



## AndyRT (Aug 20, 2015)

This forum is exactly what I've been looking for.

I'm not one for making big changes to cars but the stuff in here has been great for inspiration. Some great small changes to personalise your car without making significant changes to it.

On another note. I think this forum should be called 'what had rettrofit done to his car?'


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I get bored ! 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I replaces my gear stick for a MK3 one yesterday. Cheers again for the help ReTTro fit!
I have a replacement RS style grill to pop on in a couple of weekends too


----------



## andy318is (Apr 26, 2012)

Some greats ideas! Anymore?? 8)


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

How much are those MK3 knobs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daz1701d (Dec 10, 2010)

jonathanhaslam said:


> Stick on Aluminium shift paddles
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Clip on wide angle broadway JDM mirror


Where did you get the shift paddles from? Can you say how much?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

Considering the idea of an S-Line badge on the front grill:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-S-Line-G ... SwLN5WlsFc

Are these generally any good and do they attach securely?

Thanks.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Snake TT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Considering the idea of an S-Line badge on the front grill:
> 
> ...


It looks like it has the same fitting as the quattro badge, so if you put it in that position it should be fine. There is a slightly different shape to the backs of the grille slats where it should go


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

chriscapon said:


> I replaces my gear stick for a MK3 one yesterday. Cheers again for the help ReTTro fit!
> I have a replacement RS style grill to pop on in a couple of weekends too


Is that grill an easy fit to my S-Line ? MK2 facelift


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Snake TT said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Considering the idea of an S-Line badge on the front grill:
> 
> ...


Yes I have one fitted looks great. The first one I fitted the red faded after about 3 months. This one has been fine for 6 months


----------



## jonathanhaslam (Jun 30, 2013)

daz1701d said:


> jonathanhaslam said:
> 
> 
> > Stick on Aluminium shift paddles
> ...


http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steering-Wheel- ... nav=SEARCH

eBay, about £25-£30 depending on color and style. Searched for "Steering Wheel Shift Gear paddle Extension Audi TT TTS 8J3 8J9 2007-2013"


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Be mindful to your steering wheel position if you fit these kind of paddle extensions when getting in and out of the car that you do not knock them with your knee...the back of the OE paddles are only clipped in and you could damage them.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Dec 29, 2014)

I really want to get S2T paddles, they are so nice but so expensive. They won't get knocked off at all.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Blaylock1988 said:


> I really want to get S2T paddles, they are so nice but so expensive. They won't get knocked off at all.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Got a link to these so I can have a butchers ?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Some Osir O-Shift paddles for the R8, TT and S3, these are replacements and not stuck on. Not exactly paddle extensions as such but nice all the same.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

jonathanhaslam said:


> Stick on Aluminium shift paddles
> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Clip on wide angle broadway JDM mirror


I have these extended shift paddles or a like and want to take them off
Are they just stuck on?

I'm worried about what the adhesive will be like remaining and actually damaging the shifter


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Mod thread is where this belongs. However, wouldn't say much of these are 'small', but there is a fair amount that can be done if you put your mind to it and pick up on all the details..


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I've been thinking of taking out the rear seats, just because I resent carting around anything which is utterly useless. That's an interesting solution.


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay! New life to this thread!

Don't have any pictures to share, but here's a short list of the cosmetic things I've done:

Replaced generic steering wheel with multi-function steering wheel with perforated leather
Replaced generic gear knob with TTRS gear knob with perforated leather
Replaced generic interior with S-line leather/perforated alcantara seats, and extended leather package
Added chrome trim to tail pipes


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Outside* - LED DRLs, painted calipers, yellow fog lights, a splash of red on the fog light covers and rear valance, a fuel cap bib, a stubby antenna and a nice rubber key cover.

*Inside* - Reverse camera, Mini 0806 Dash-Cam, a center vent mount for my Tomtom, anti-glare screen cover for the RNS-E, a rubber floor mat and a LED light for the trunk.

































































































































*Links to the mods:*
LED DRLs - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 8#p8424218
KEY FOB COVER - https://www.amazon.co.uk/kwmobile-Audi- ... B072HH51YN
FILLER BIB - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1885453
RNS-E ANTI-GLARE FILM - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1543362
MINI-0806 DASH CAM - https://dashboardcamerareviews.com/mini-0806/
STUBBY ANTENNA - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1#p9152881
REVERSE CAMERA - How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation
YELLOW FOG LIGHTS - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1894957
RED TRIM TAPE - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... e#p9165039
TRUNK MAT - https://www.amazon.co.uk/GADLANE-Univer ... B07P7XWK6P


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

Very nice Swiss! I like it.
As for me the center console trim in glossy carbon fiber . Should have posted it here instead ...


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

This is the exact thread I've been looking for! Minor tweaks and mods.

Need to replace my oem mirror, it's tiny and killing me, but not as big as the one here... Next on my list then now.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I got fed up with waiting for K Electronics to send me installation instructions so I only take door cards of the once. 
So I fitted the R8 window switches to go along with the metal mirror knob. 
Also TTS/S-Line front, rear, & side skirts. 
OSIR paddles and OSmear vents. 
LED interior bulbs. 
LED side lights and DRL's. 
Silicone Wiper Blades - brilliant 
Pressed Plates
Alpine HU. 
Cobra Exhaust - hate it. 
Front & Rear Dash Cam - was sad enough to playback the service work. 
Tracker
Service
Haldex service with Filter
Goodyear's all round with Hunter Alignment - best money spent so far. 
Alarm chirps for all doors locked. 
Going away lights.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

I ended up making the glove box trim in carbon fiber as well today .. Not sure yet about the door handles...


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

SJP.
Why tomtom and your sat nav unit.
Is that so you can find 2 places at once


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ HAWKS - It's because my Tomtom has audible tones for speed cameras and other POIs. The RNS-E doesn't. Not to mention I get free map updates from Tomtom, unlike Audi, who thinks I'm stupid enough to pony up 150-Euro for their DVDs. Let me think about that. Thought complete - No!

So actually, I get a sat-nav with tones and I can see my play list on the RNS-E at the same time. Still a win-win.


----------



## stingraymk2 (Jun 3, 2019)

SwissJetPilot....do you recall where you got that air vent TomTom mount please. Ones I have found previously for other cars have been a bit rubbish!... Thanks


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

stingraymk2 said:


> SwissJetPilot....do you recall where you got that air vent TomTom mount please. Ones I have found previously for other cars have been a bit rubbish!... Thanks


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123787566239 ... 3787566239

This one avoids putting the clip into the actual air vent...but its a magnetic mount version. I have the same kit, but with a gripping clip to hold the phone (I got a magnetic mount but dont want to use that).


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*@ stingraymk2* - It's actually the standard Tomtom disc which you can buy in most auto or electronics shops that sell automotive navi units. I had to cut mine down a little (reduce the diameter) so it would fit inside the vent. It has been epoxied into place from the inside so the vent is no longer functional and would have to be replaced if the next owner wants a center vent. Just check the diameter since you want to be sure it's bit over-sized to start with.

Unfortunately, I did this mod shortly after I got the TT, but before I was aware of the Forum so I don't have any DIY pictures. Suffice to say, it's really easy to do. Once you get the vent out, everything comes apart with a bit of patience. Just don't use any metal tools to avoid scratching anything.

To ensure a good hold with the suction cup on the back of the navi, I occasionally clean and then polish the disc with Meguiar's® PlastX™ Clear Plastic Cleaner & Polish,

*@ edgejedi* - The reason I went with the disc in the vent was to avoid anyone seeing that type of mount. Prying eyes are not likely to see the micro-USB and at a glance, the center vent just looks like the other two on either side. Obviously the disc can be used for any type of mount. You could put a piece of velcro over it (the fuzzy side) and I would imagine if you put one of those really strong Neodymium magnets on the back-side of the disc, it would work too.


----------



## badej (Aug 10, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> Red ring clocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! How did You do that?


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

badej said:


> Looks great! How did You do that?


....and do they light up?


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

That looks like thin red power cable plastic sleeve slotted over the silver ring to me but I could well be wrong!!!!

Or he's got no red nail polish left :lol:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It was red vinyl

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> It was red vinyl
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was far too impatient for that and just masked it up and painted mine :lol:


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Cheeky little mod this morning, been wanting one of these for a long time now. Finally bit the bullet and surprisingly easy to fit and very comfortable. 

















http://www.tt-armrest.com in case anyone's interested...
EDIT - Just spotted I have a coin wedged in my driver seat! :lol:


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

CurryMan said:


> Cheeky little mod this morning, been wanting one of these for a long time now. Finally bit the bullet and surprisingly easy to fit and very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic! Does it "feel right"? 
What does it bolt into and what's the install process ?


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks very nice indeed as a whole .. Cheers .. but looking more closely ..I believe 349 Euros is a bit too much for this finishing .


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

ianpgonzaga said:


> CurryMan said:
> 
> 
> > Cheeky little mod this morning, been wanting one of these for a long time now. Finally bit the bullet and surprisingly easy to fit and very comfortable.
> ...


Yes it does "feel right" in my opinion. You also have the option to raise the preset height if required by turning a screw in the unit.

Installation is very straight forward. It's a case of removing your phone cradle / cover which is clipped in. Then using the the supplied pre-drilled bolt covers to screw into two existing screws that are already there. You then use the two screws supplied to attach them to the two new bolts and the aluminium base then screws down into place. You then get a rubber matt to cover the top of the base and job done! Takes less than 10mins to fit with an Allen Key.

Comes with instructions and some online here: http://www.tt-armrest.com/en/installation-2/



pashkito said:


> Looks very nice indeed as a whole .. Cheers .. but looking more closely ..I believe 349 Euros is a bit too much for this finishing .


Good spot! Hardly noticeable to be honest, it's where it's been stapled from the back and the fold isn't completely flush.

I didn't pay full for price for mine, I managed to negotiate the price down. I won't reveal what it was as it wouldn't be fair to the seller, but I certainly felt it was a fair price compared to the other options are available.


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy to learn that mate it is still very functional and looks indeed very very nice.. specially with the interior color you
have . Enjoy it!


----------



## pashkito (Mar 26, 2019)

OSIR - O-Smear - TT Mk2 & OSIR - Mk2 Armrest . 
Just received the Osir armrest and Osir O-Smear both practical and functional


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

pashkito said:


> Just received the Osir armrest and Osir O-Smear both practical and functional


Not understanding the point of OSIR's O-smear? [smiley=huh2.gif]

_"Redirects the cold air from the middle air vents and stops the condensation smear that forms on the windshield."_

The only reason you would want to blow air toward your windshield would be to defrost it... The O-smear would seemingly make defrosting less effective? If you are not defrosting your windshield, then simply re-directing the airflow toward the cabin with your vent selector would eliminate any _"condensation smear"_ issues you might have.

Seems to be a solution in need of a problem

(Don't really get armrests either. If you keep both hands on the wheel then there is no need)


----------



## windym (Jun 24, 2019)

Had the car 5 days so only minor things. Just debadged the rear lost the TT and Quattro badges, I like the smoother look this gives. Will keep the Audi rings for the time being.

Andy


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

P3 Multi-gauge (showing voltage at the moment)
also seen, paddle extensions and Siruis satallite radio (in DIS)


----------

